# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک تقاضانامه ثبت نام کنکور

## _AHMADreza_

*سلام دوستان...
کد استان مازندارن چی میشه ؟ ._.

کد عنوان دیپلم ؟ ._.   دیپلم ریاضی دارم...

بعد از کجا معدل دقیق کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو بگیرم ؟ 


بعد قضیه این که باید عکس بدیم چیع ؟ ._.


کد بخش محل اخذ مدرک سال دوم و سوم از کجا گرفتیم ؟ باید کد بخش اون شهری رو بنویسم که دیپلم گرفتم دیگ ؟*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

همه اینا موقع ثبت نام یه گزینه قرمز جلو هرکدوم هست که راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> همه اینا موقع ثبت نام یه گزینه قرمز جلو هرکدوم هست که راهنماییت میکنن


لینک ثبت نام و میدی ؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> لینک ثبت نام و میدی ؟


ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1395
سمت راست نوشته اطلاعات موردنیاز کدهایی ک مورد نیاز هست رو میتونید دریافت کنید
عکس رو هم باتوجه ب سایز و حجم موردنیاز باید اسکن کنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1395
> سمت راست نوشته اطلاعات موردنیاز کدهایی ک مورد نیاز هست رو میتونید دریافت کنید
> عکس رو هم باتوجه ب سایز و حجم موردنیاز باید اسکن کنید


مرسی ابجی ._. وقتی اکسن کردیم باید چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> مرسی ابجی ._. وقتی اکسن کردیم باید چیکار کنیم ؟


عکس 3.4 تون رو باتوجه ب حجمی ک گفتن اوکی کنید و موقع ثبت نام باید آپلود کنید عکس رو خب :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> عکس 3.4 تون رو باتوجه ب حجمی ک گفتن اوکی کنید و موقع ثبت نام باید آپلود کنید عکس رو خب


*بعد از کجا معدل دقیق کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو بگیرم ؟*

----------


## Milad.Bt

> *بعد از کجا معدل دقیق کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو بگیرم ؟*


کارنامه سال سوم نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی اون رو وارد کنید.

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام دوستان...
> کد استان مازندارن چی میشه ؟ ._.
> 
> کد عنوان دیپلم ؟ ._.   دیپلم ریاضی دارم...
> 
> بعد از کجا معدل دقیق کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو بگیرم ؟ 
> 
> 
> بعد قضیه این که باید عکس بدیم چیع ؟ ._.
> ...


1(تو دفترچه هست وسطاش
2)تو دفترچه هست
3)مدرسه و کارنامه داده شده
4)واسه صدور کارت و کارای دیگس
5)بله کد جایی که دیپلم گرفتی-از معاون مدرسه بگیر

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> 1(تو دفترچه هست وسطاش
> 2)تو دفترچه هست
> 3)مدرسه و کارنامه داده شده
> 4)واسه صدور کارت و کارای دیگس
> 5)بله کد جایی که دیپلم گرفتی-از معاون مدرسه بگیر



تو کارنامه معدل کل هست.... نه معدل برگه نهایی

----------


## Milad.Bt

> تو کارنامه فعدل کل هست.... نه معدل برگه نهایی


ی برگه هستش ب اندازه a4 ک نمرات سال اول دوم سوم رو نوشته بعدش پایین سمت چپ نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ی برگه هستش ب اندازه a4 ک نمرات سال اول دوم سوم رو نوشته بعدش پایین سمت چپ نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی



خب این لامصب از کجا گیر بیارم ؟  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> خب این لامصب از کجا گیر بیارم ؟


مگه شما سال سوم رو تموم نکردید؟باید کارنامه داشته باشید نمرات خام سال سوم جمعشو میگن معدل کتبی نهایی باید داشته باشید همچین چیزی رو... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مگه شما سال سوم رو تموم نکردید؟باید کارنامه داشته باشید نمرات خام سال سوم جمعشو میگن معدل کتبی نهایی باید داشته باشید همچین چیزی رو...


خودم با ماشین حساب ، حساب کردم شدم 10.925  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> خودم با ماشین حساب ، حساب کردم شدم 10.925


والا نمیدونم...باید داشته باشید کارنامه رو خب...خوب نگاه کنید :Yahoo (110): اگه ندارید یا هرچیزی ب مدرستون مراجعه کنید اطلاعات رو با دقت وارد کنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.N

> تو کارنامه معدل کل هست.... نه معدل برگه نهایی


امکان نداره
2 تا معدل داری
کتبی و جامع
کتبی سمت چیه
اگه نداری دوباره برو از مدرسه بگیر

----------


## _AHMADreza_

فک کنم باید دیپلممُ از مدرسه بگیرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.M

دوستان معدل کل دیپلم همون معدل کل سال سوم میشه ؟ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوستان معدل کل دیپلم همون معدل کل سال سوم میشه ؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



اره

----------

